# We're in the same boat



## Encolpius

This idiom is likely to appear in more languages. How about your language, do you use this idiom? Thanks a lot. 

Hungarian: Egy csónakban evezünk. (lit.: we row in the same boat)


----------



## rocamadour

Yes, we do.
We usually say "Siamo tutti nella stessa barca" (= We're all in the same boat). 
I suppose it comes from a Biblical source (and, by the way, a book with this title has just been published in Italy: http://www.sanraffaele.org/Home/Did.../catalogo/siamo-tutti-nella-stessa-barca.html.)


----------



## RaLo18

In Hebrew:
כולנו באותה סירה (_kulanu be'ota sira_) - we're all in the same boat.


----------



## Alie Babel

In French: "être dans le même bateau"

We're all in the same boat. = Nous sommes tous dans le même bateau.


----------



## la_machy

En español *'Todos estamos en el mismo barco'*.

Saludos


----------



## M07yth

Jamaican Creole: Di uola wi de pan di siem buot.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: 
_Olemme kaikki/kumpikin samassa veneessä. _
We're all/both in the same boat.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Estamos no mesmo barco.


----------



## Frank06

In Dutch:

We zitten in hetzelfde schuitje.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Όλοι είμαστε στην ίδια βάρκα»
*o*li *i*maste stin *i*ðʝa v*a*rka
(lit. "We're all in the same boat")


----------



## sokol

German:

Wir sind/sitzen im selben Boot.

(The former being an exact translation of the English one, the latter "sitzen = sit" slightly different.)

Both are perfectly idiomatic and equivalent in meaning.


----------



## bailarín

United States: We're all in the same boat!!

(Wow, what a very international phrase!!)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

u istom smo sosu (literally: we're in the same sauce)


----------



## azeid

Arabic: 
كلنا فى نفس المركب We're all in the same boat.


----------



## MoisesYU

In chinese, 我们是一条船上的。（wǒ men shì yī tiáo chuán shàng de ）
with the literal meaning"we are all in the same boat."
means we are in the same condition and we have to help each other. 
I don't konw is this the same meaning as all those phrases above. 

and another idiom is 我们是一条绳上的蚂蚱。（wǒ men shì yī tiáo shéng shàng de mà zhà）which means that "we are locusts in the same rope". the same meaning.


----------



## Ghabi

azeid said:


> Arabic:
> كلنا فى نفس المركب We're all in the same boat.



Is it as common as احنا في الهوا سوا _i7na fil-hawa sawa_?



MoisesYU said:


> and another idiom is 我们是一条绳上的蚂蚱。（wǒ men shì yī tiáo shéng shàng de mà zhà）which means that "we are locusts in the same rope". the same meaning.


It reminds me of "虾蟆、促织儿，都是一锹土上人" (the cricket and the toad are inhabitants of the same shovelful of soil).


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: 

We're in the same boat - vsi smo v istem čolnu

We have something else: we are in the same....
it is not for the Forum.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ghabi said:


> Is it as common as احنا في الهوا سوا _i7na fil-hawa sawa_?


 
No, actually I'd say that "we're all in the same boat" is not very common and the first thing that a person would say is كلنا في الهوا سوا = kulna fil-hawa sawa = we're all the same in the wind (i.e., it will blow on all our faces with the same force).


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Jsme na jedné lodi - We are on one ship


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: Vi sitter i samma båt. (We sit-PROG. in same-DEF. boat.)


----------



## artico1

Catalan: Som al mateix vaixell ( We are in the same boat)


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese I have found some similar ones like in English and other languages.

同じ屋根の下で暮らす(to live under the same roof)
同じ釜の飯を食う(to eat the rice in the same pot)

Either one refers to an intimate relationship since long ago. (I guess it's definitely different from the definition of an English expression)


----------



## sinopoli

bailarín said:


> United States: We're all in the same boat!!
> 
> (Wow, what a very international phrase!!)



Yes indeed.  Here's the Afrikaans version :

"Ons is almal in die selle (selfde) boot".

So true too ...


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
同病相憐 Same illness, mutual sympathy (To have the same illness, sympathizing with each other.)
同舟共濟 Same boat, helping each other (To be in the same boat, so helping each other.)


----------



## marcel26

Turkish would be - "_aynı kaderi paylaşmak_"


----------



## SuperXW

Does "we are in the same boat" usually mean:
1. "you can't turn against me because if I die, you can't live either, you moron", or
2. "let's understand each other and work together like brothers"?

I think in Chinese, 我们是一条绳上的蚂蚱 in #15 is the equivalent.
同病相憐, 同舟共濟 in #24 are only used in the 2nd context. If you talk about this, there still are 同甘共苦 (to taste sweetness and bitterness together), 同生共死 (live and die together), 同呼吸共命運 (breath together and face the same fate)... They seem far-fetched.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

Russian:
Мы в одном положении (My v odnom polozheni-i) Lit: we're in the same position


----------



## Grzmi

In *Polish*:

jedziemy na jednym wózku

(jechać na jednym wózku - _lit._ to ride on one cart)


----------

